# Any of you ever get scam calls from this number? (warning)



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Shortly after moving into our new place last year, we started getting calls from 905-695-5537 constantly about duct cleaning. While they were annoying, they were aggressive or anything so I didn't do anything about it.

Well lately we've been getting calls from the same number constantly, and this time they are claiming to be calling from Bell Canada. The first calls were 'checking on our Bell service'. Well, we don't have Bell so I told them that and politely hung up. Then the calls switched over to them aggressively trying to 'sell' Bell services. I put sell in quotes because they are really just looking for personal information and it's blatantly obvious. 

Well, today I Googled the number and found dozens of mentions of it. And the same pattern of claiming to be from different companies. This is one site with a bunch of complaints: http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/9056955537

I am seeing what I can do to block the number, and I managed to put a trace on it last time they called. Judging by all these complaints and how long they have been going on for, no one at Bell seems to really care though, and no one at Rogers seems eager to block the number.

But anyway, keep your eyes out for that number and avoid it.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> Judging by all these complaints and how long they have been going on for, no one at Bell seems to really care though, and no one at Rogers seems eager to block the number.


that's a shame. the phone companies probably see that number as a good, high billing customer.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Call blocking is $5 a month . Is your name on the do not call list ? You can report them.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

If I get calls the first thing I say is that I am on the do not call list. I have had several hang up real fast. You ever call it back? Another dirty trick I used to pull is I say sure I am interested but I have a new company policy and that in order to do business with them they have to place a $3000 order with me and where do they want cabinets shipped. 


or..... " boo boo he/she was my life partner and they just died of AIDS " lay it on real thick ...all is fair in telemarketing 


good luck


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

See the thing is this isn't a telemarketer. They are clearly scammers trying to get personal information from people. They aren't selling anything. They call claiming to be from multiple companies trying to phish information. 

Regarding the Do Not Call List I have heard that's a complete scam on it's own. And again, this is not a legit telemarketer so it doesn't apply anyway.

It's amazing they can get away with it this long using a completely unmasked 905 phone number. The reports online regarding this number go back to November, and yet they are still placing these calls from that number.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Stop muckin' around with the phone companies. Find out which department within the police force handles phone scams. Make a formal complaint. Don't hesitate to mention the lack of help / interest the other parties you've mentioned have been. If nothing happens then take it all to one of the TV consumer journalists (CTV, Global, who ever). Nothing they like better then to grill big business CEO's or the Constabulary over the mishandling of legitimate complaints. Just look at the hell storm a single photo of a "resting" TTC ticket taker brought about.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Stephen W. said:


> Stop muckin' around with the phone companies. Find out which department within the police force handles phone scams. Make a formal complaint. Don't hesitate to mention the lack of help / interest the other parties you've mentioned have been. If nothing happens then take it all to one of the TV consumer journalists (CTV, Global, who ever). Nothing they like better then to grill big business CEO's or the Constabulary over the mishandling of legitimate complaints. Just look at the hell storm a single photo of a "resting" TTC ticket taker brought about.


or write a song and post it to youtube


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Stephen W. said:


> Stop muckin' around with the phone companies. Find out which department within the police force handles phone scams. Make a formal complaint. Don't hesitate to mention the lack of help / interest the other parties you've mentioned have been. If nothing happens then take it all to one of the TV consumer journalists (CTV, Global, who ever). Nothing they like better then to grill big business CEO's or the Constabulary over the mishandling of legitimate complaints. Just look at the hell storm a single photo of a "resting" TTC ticket taker brought about.


Here's the place to go. It's affiliated with the RCMP and OPP.

http://www.phonebusters.com/

With a lot of these scams the phone number displayed is spoofed and could be coming from virtually anywhere and not necessarily from the area code that appears on your call display.


----------

